# complete maintenance?



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

So I just got my 240sx and I could tell its been a while since some work has been done to it. I'm basically trying to do everything humanly possible to keep this car lasting.

So far I've:

changed the transmission, differential, and engine oil and filter
checked my battery's charge and cleaned off all the corrosion
flushed the radiator and refilled with new coolant
replaced my spark plug wires and new iridium ix spark plugs
replaced rotor head and distributor cap
lubed up all the hinges and what not on the car (doors, hatch, hood, etc)
rotated my tires and checked air pressure and treadwear

My question now is, what else is there? Is there anything I'm forgetting?


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> My question now is, what else is there? Is there anything I'm forgetting?


fuel filter would be a wise and easy change.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Air filter and/or catalytic converter cloggage?


----------

